# New Buck horn removal ???????????



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

This is why all the questions about removing horns. I brought him home yesterday and his scur was bleeding last night. Will try to post a picture of the horns (scurs) later


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you cut it?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't know about horn scurs, but I love his hairdo.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

scurs are weaker than horns...when being playful or budding heads with another, they can break and bleed...it can be scary to see all that blood but usually not life threatening..
I too love his hair...: )


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are the pictures of the horns (scurs?) Should I go ahead with the plan to band the now or should I wait until fall and just tip them now? What would you all do??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some heavy scurs.... It's likely that he wasn't housed with another buck, because during rut most boys will beat heads and scurs end up broken.

If you band now while the weather is cold, by the time they come off it will be warmer and you'll need to worry about flies.... If these are to the point of growing into his head you can nip them back a little at a time to dull and shorten them without causing bleeding then band once the weather turns in the fall.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Liz. do keep in mind while cutting it down if he fights you any it might break off...this has happened to us a few times...it will bleed a lot..but he will be fine and the good news is it takes longer for them to grow back to the head : ) I would give him a bit of B complex before messing with them...helps with the stress of it all..


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Hope u can figure it out we had to put our billy down, his grew into his head and ripped his skin open:-/ I didn't know about this website at that point in time and didn't know what else to do, on te bright side we have baby Billy's (that was his name) on their way and billy meat in the freezer. Big joke around here when I make meatballs 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I am considering having the vet come out and cut them off, and burn them so that they don't come back. I am at least going to email him pics and call him to see what he would suggest. They are sore, and he doesn't want to be touched, because of the tenderness. The person I bought him from said they did come off during rut, but they have grown back fast. She tried trimming, but because of the veins, bleeding, and not having the correct tool, couldn't not complete the job.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..poor fellow...sounds like you have his best interest for him and he is good hands..


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Vet came out last night and removed Toupee's horns, here are the pictures of what Toupee's head looks like one day after horn removal. The hard part is over now for the healing process. They are kind of graphic so if you get quiezzie please don't scroll down


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Pictures 1 & 2 were taken April 4 pics 3 & 4 were taken April 10 Pics 5, 6 & 7 taken April 22, 2013


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh... Uh I don't know anything about removing horns but that made my jaw drop ...The poor thing


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

is this seriously how they remove horns? :O 
like that looks like they removed the skull top...... :O


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

yes .. the horns are attached to the skull. If you look closely you can see the ring around the outside of the holes. That is the edge of the bone that the horns were growing from. The holes are the openings to the sinus cavities. This is why it is very important to get a good burn when disbudding. After seeing this I will never use the electric disbudder. I will have a black smith friend of mine make one for me. The part that goes over the horn to burn it will most likely be solid and about the size of a half dollar coin. It will go into a fire until it is red hot, like the old fashioned branding irons.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! I had a buck dehorned that was over 6 months old and my vet sewed the skin closed over it.......I'm so glad because that definitely made my stomach turn


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

On a brighter note. The holes will close up. The skin will grow over them and his beautiful hair will grow back. And the best part about it is that he will not have trouble with air or anything else getting into the cracks, holes in his horns and will no longer have pain from broken, cracked horns and no more worries about horns that can grow into his skull because of the curve of them.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is good......poor thing


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

still said:


> Wow! I had a buck dehorned that was over 6 months old and my vet sewed the skin closed over it.......I'm so glad because that definitely made my stomach turn


My vet would have if there had been enough skin to pull over and cover.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dlnicholson126 said:


> My vet would have if there had been enough skin to pull over and cover.


Oh ok......hopefully it heals fast!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

posted updated pics with the other ones, I have found that Toupe loves to have his face washed with a cold wet cloth, and he would rather drink water out of my hands than out of the bucket. Isn't that funny.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like it's healing very well! You are obviousky doing a good job taking care of him!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry but I don't see any updated pics.....


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

peggy said:


> Sorry but I don't see any updated pics.....


They are with the old ones


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

peggy said:


> Sorry but I don't see any updated pics.....


They are the last two pics in one of the first posts...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Dang phone.......sorry that posted twice


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing well and it was good that you removed those horns. It was just asking for trouble to keep them.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Update on Toupee's horn removal. Posted NEW PIC's with the old ones. The holes have completely closed up.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow looks great!!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

hey everyone, its been a while since I have been on but here is an update on Toupee's horn removal. Looks really nice and his hair is growing back. Also his whole personality has changed. He has become very loving and loves to have his head scratched. If I ignore him when he's seeking attention, he will dibble at my pockets or belt loops. He also puts his head under my hand to let me know he wants some love.  Even though it was hard to look at for a while, I am glad I took this route with him.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

He is so adorable with those bangs, lol. It is healing up beautifully! I've found that the goats I remove horns on (I banded mine) have become very sweet and affectionate once the horns are gone.


----------

